# Any where in Queens New York that would take Tilapia Buttokifri?



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I have four Tilapia Buttokifri and want to give them away before they gety over 5" and hurt any thing else. Also, would a Red Tail or Rainbow shark be compaitble with my Cichlids in my signature.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When they first came into the county Tiliapia buttikoferi went for $80/fish. Now you can find them in Korean supermarkets priced by the pound. Nice fish, but needs a big tank. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1442 Put them on Craigslist.

I would never recommend keeping any shark or corys with lake malawi cichlids.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

Sorry Emc but I just hate the fish, won't put them on CL nasty little brutes. I can't believe the stores would sell them to the general public.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try the east river...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I had a pair a long time ago. Reminded me of jewels in behavior. But they weren't too bad. I swear the longer a fish is kept in captivity, the meaner it gets. But I can get them at Super H mart. Look up tilapia recipes and eat them.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

We usually fry Tilapia but not ones we kept in captivity. Not sure buttokifri is a eating fish. 
There is another type we eat. I have a picture, but no idea what species.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

lohachata said:


> try the east river...


Not releasing it. I might put them on CL can't find any where.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The usual eating tilapia is just called 'blue tilapia' and its a hybrid selected for hardiness and fast growth. I think it may be an oreochromis. They are pretty similar, though. 

If you plan to eat a fish, there are several meds you should avoid using.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

We are not gonna eat them. Nasty little brutes but very interesting and I don't want to kill something I have lived with for over a year.


----------



## elitesrock (May 4, 2011)

I found a dead one mauled today and the culprit is one of its own kind.


----------

